
Apple Will Announce the End of iTunes Next Week - Risse
https://genius.com/a/apple-will-announce-the-end-of-itunes-next-week?__twitter_impression=true
======
ljf
Original article [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-31/apple-
s-f...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-31/apple-s-future-
ios-13-macos-10-15-watchos-6-tvos-13-mac-pro)

Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153)

